# Ello all



## harryhood (Jul 26, 2011)

Howdy. I am an experienced gardener but this year is my first dope growing operation. I've been browsing the forums here every night for a while and have learned heaps. Really glad to have found a resource like this and I must say I already fucking love growing..so fun to check in on the plants everyday and whatnot.
Cheers!


----------



## SmokinSwede (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad you are enjoying it so far and welcome. Just joined myself not to long ago and love seeing and learing about all the different ways people are growing.


----------



## pattykakes (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes welcome... its a decent forum but just like most watch out for immature assholes who think they know everything and do nothing but bash on you and others, but like I said you'll find that anywhere... there is one guys in here in particular that I see everywhere and is such and ass, him handle is jack47, just ignore him like the rest of us... Happy Growing!


----------

